# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Αεροπορική επίθεση στο Ελληνικό δεξαμενόπλοιο Araevo στη Λιβύη

## andria salamis

Τό θλιβερό γεγονός του Δεξαμενόπλοιου araevo,πιστεύω το διαβάσατε,το πλοίο έδεσε
δίπλα στο ecomaster στην κυνοσούρα Σαλαμίνας,ας δούμε και μία φωτογραφία,του πλοίου.

CSC_0583.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

*Αεροπορική επίθεση δέχθηκε Ελληνικό δεξαμενόπλοιο στη Λιβύη. Δύο νεκροί και δύο τραυματίες

Θλιβερή επιστροφή στην πατρίδα για το mt Araevo.*


Araevo1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Γνωστή η παρουσία του πλοίου στην περιοχή και αρκετά τα "συννεφάκια" γύρω του...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Γνωστή η παρουσία του πλοίου στην περιοχή και αρκετά τα "συννεφάκια" γύρω του...


Για ποιο πλοίο αναφέρεσαι!!!!! (στο πόστ του andria salamis???)

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ARAEVO έχει τοποθετηθεί αντιρυπαντικό δίχτυ γύρο-γύρο από το πλοίο για να αποφύγουν τυχόν ρύπανση, ενώ κάνοντας ζουμ στην ίδια φωτογραφία στην πλώρη πίσω από τον ιστό βλέπουμε μία περιοχή μαυρισμένη (καμμένη) , που μάλλον έπιασε φωτιά από την αεροπορική επίθεση που δέχτηκε το πλοίο στη Λιβύη. Προφανώς εκεί σκοτώθηκαν τα δύο μέλη του πληρώματος ένας Έλληνας και ένας Ρουμάνος. 

ARAEVO 08 10-01-2015.jpgARAEVO 09 10-01-2015.jpg

----------

